# building a Pin Router



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, recently shorted 1/4 inch on my left index finger and not so gutsy any more with free hand routing on a table. I figure the best and safest way to get my routing done is with a pin router. I'm the type that likes to design and build my own tools but I'm also not so arrogant that I don't discard existing designs before I claim I can do better. The only pin router plan that I've been able to find is the one from Popular mechanics. It's okay but to start I'm going to be using a 3 hp plunge router and something a little more metal as well as stouter. Any one here know of a build it yourself pin router that is pretty sturdy. 
Gerry


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I do have a suggestion. Take a look at the router ski posts on this forum. Skis provide a way to greatly increase your degree of control over the machine quickly and at minimal cost.
rstermer


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Gerry and welcome to the forum.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums, Gerry! Before you go to the trouble and expense of building a pin router you may want to check this out;

MLCS daisy pin router


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

If you have a radial arm saw you can make a fixture for it and it makes a great over head pin router...

http://www.routerforums.com/84781-post8.html

JUST ADD ON NOTE ***
A real plus with this setup you can use it for doing Mortise & Tenton Joints with the saw fence or a jig fixture in place,just drop and slot, you could call it a RAS M&T machine...a real safe way of doing it.. I didn't show the vac.pickup fixture but it's very easy to hook one on the router base...

It's also a great tool for putting in dado's for shelfs , no template/jig needed or brass guides  just drop and slot very quick and safe 

======



=======



dane5547 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, recently shorted 1/4 inch on my left index finger and not so gutsy any more with free hand routing on a table. I figure the best and safest way to get my routing done is with a pin router. I'm the type that likes to design and build my own tools but I'm also not so arrogant that I don't discard existing designs before I claim I can do better. The only pin router plan that I've been able to find is the one from Popular mechanics. It's okay but to start I'm going to be using a 3 hp plunge router and something a little more metal as well as stouter. Any one here know of a build it yourself pin router that is pretty sturdy.
> Gerry


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bob, 
this looks like it will be sturdy and accurate. Thank you. I have a metal lathe so I could turn down the pins however if there is a good source then I'd rather purchase them. Do you have a source or is that implied by the picture? Boy typing sure is rough with part of my finger missing. I keep missing the T,R, F, & G
Gerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn you Bj, that's something else I'm going to have to make. Is that welding your own work?


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

rstermer,
I must have cut a nerve to my brain when I trimmed my finger so please pardon my ignorance. I did a few searches on 'Ski' and couldn't find any posts. Can you enlighten me a little more?
Thanks
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Guide pins,,,,No one makes them that I know about, but it's easy if you a metal lathe just start with some hex bolts,that's what I did and got some bearing so I use them for off sets...when needed 




=========



dane5547 said:


> Bob,
> this looks like it will be sturdy and accurate. Thank you. I have a metal lathe so I could turn down the pins however if there is a good source then I'd rather purchase them. Do you have a source or is that implied by the picture? Boy typing sure is rough with part of my finger missing. I keep missing the T,R, F, & G
> Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahaha,, it's my own welding haha...I use a A325 washer, little bit of cutting and welding and drilling and it was done...

RAS makes a great pin router as you know it can move all over the place or just lock it place and then drop it down on the stock..


Harry by the way I would love to get a shot or two of your die holder on your lathe I need to make one for mind...It would make it alot essayer on short run threading jobs..(for the 1" and the 1 1/2" OD threading dies ) ...tHANKs


========



harrysin said:


> Damn you Bj, that's something else I'm going to have to make. Is that welding your own work?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

dane5547 said:


> rstermer,
> I must have cut a nerve to my brain when I trimmed my finger so please pardon my ignorance. I did a few searches on 'Ski' and couldn't find any posts. Can you enlighten me a little more?
> Thanks
> Gerry
> ...


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

I see said the blind man...

I'm really pleased I found this forum


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Gerry,

Welcome to the forums. 

Here are just a few threads that might be worth reading about the "ski's". Hope this helps. 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/14297-ski-jig-use.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/13842-router-skis.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/13782-skis-some-questions.html


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance but can one of you instruct me on how to attach jpegs to my gallery? I need ideas on how to perform some routing without sacrificing anymore fingers. I need to show use guys some pictures of my project.
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Open the link below it will show you how-to-do it

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/1683-tutorial-how-post-image-attachment.html

==========



dane5547 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but can one of you instruct me on how to attach jpegs to my gallery? I need ideas on how to perform some routing without sacrificing anymore fingers. I need to show use guys some pictures of my project.
> Gerry


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

*my project*

I keep getting an error (Security token missing) when I upload. Mark can you help me? I have six 1.4meg jpeg files. The size can be up to 15 meg if I read it correctly.
Gerry


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry I meant to say Ken can you help me rather than Mark...
Gerry


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

dane5547 said:


> I see said the blind man...


As he picked up his hammer, and saw.


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Putter project*

Okay I finally figured this out...

If you scan the bottom jpeg you'll see the gouges where I lost it. The material is Nylatron plastic and it's pretty dense yet not brittle although, wood is preferred the one shown is IPE very dense and hard. 

I was trying to round over the bottom edges with 3/8 round over. I need some ideas on rounding over the sides on the bottom. if you look at the face view you'll see that I have this at a 15 degree angle. I'm not sure how to round this because of the angle. I'm looking for a round over sanding drum but I don't yet know if they exist.

the pdf file shows the ACad drawing of the face insert made out of white delrin which sets down on the face. because of it's size and need to be accurate a few ideas on how to make the template. 

The drawing is 1:1 so I've considered using it as a template for the general layout then the pocket needs to be cut.

I like the ski setup but I'm not entirely sure how to set it up. I also need to be done with the face by the 14th so my wife can take it up to Chicago for my son to see.

I once worked for a scientist who's favorite saying was "Oh what a marvelous mystery" when perplexed with a problem.
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

You ask how I put dado's in with a RAS /pin router setup,, here's snapshots of some dado's in some scrap MDF ( 1/2" and 3/4" slot for plywood ) it's easy with the RAS and you don't need to use a dado saw blade set ( they are not cheap like router bits) and always dead on...with a flat bottom slot all the time.. 

=========

You will see I used a clamp board but it's not needed the norm..just mark and slot,you can put a index slot and a key in the fence if you want to make sure they all come out in the right spot on all the parts..

==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I don't know what the last shot has to do with this thread, but whilst it's here, it's obvious that we both need to do some work on our respective benches!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahaha I knew you would pick that up 

I made the bench about 3 to 4 years ago and I'm going to refinish it this week and I took a shot of it b/4 I get it done,it's a tank ,made of red Oak..


water and the Sun will take it's toll on wood...


=========



harrysin said:


> Bj, I don't know what the last shot has to do with this thread, but whilst it's here, it's obvious that we both need to do some work on our respective benches!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A photo of my Radial Arm Router.


----------



## dane5547 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys,
I have a craftsman...nothing to mount to on the back like Bobs but there is two holes on the bottom so I'm planing on using 1/4 inch phenolic and mounting my bosch 1613evs similar to Mikes. I like the idea of leaving both the router and the radial functional; however, I'll limit the tilt but I can easily remove the router if I need an angle that the router will limit. I really like the flexibility (it's almost like a 4 axis cnc) of the radial mount with the function of having template duplication. I'll send pictures when I get it all done. The highest priority at the moment is the putter. It's for my son in Chicago land. It has to be done in 7 days. 
Thanks for all the ideas guys.
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Some on else had one on the forum but for the life of me I don't recall who off the top of my head but it will come to me and he had a Craftsman also and he had it mounted of the blade side on the blade guard mount..that worked out well..he did post some snapshots it will come to me and when it hits a bell I will post it.. 

========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Well I got mine redone  it should last for 2 or 3 years...now it's your turn

Put on with the HF spray out fit,,that setup sure works great,put on a full quart in 5 to 6 mins...

======



harrysin said:


> Bj, I don't know what the last shot has to do with this thread, but whilst it's here, it's obvious that we both need to do some work on our respective benches!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

Built this for mortice cutting. Crude but it worked. I guess it would work as a pin router.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gerry
> 
> If you have a radial arm saw you can make a fixture for it and it makes a great over head pin router...
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cliff

They be can be a great pin router plus a "mortice" jig 


========



over40pirate said:


> Built this for mortice cutting. Crude but it worked. I guess it would work as a pin router.


----------



## campbellkr (Aug 8, 2009)

Bob nice jig. I would like to build one. I have a question. What is the OD of the A325 washer and did you use two washers, one that attached to the RAS motor and one that attached to the router?

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Thanks,, they are both A325 washers,one is a 4" one and the other was a 2 1/2" washer,cheap if I recall ,3.oo dollars and the other 1.50 ea.
I can take a ruler to them if you want the true sizes,just ask and I will post them 

Washers are sold by the ID as I'm sure you know,just about any bolt and nut supply store will have them..
The A325 washer are a SAE standard pattern size ..and are 1/4" thick the norm..double heat treated and are black..but you can use the standard washers also, they also have a bigger OD than norm and are lower in price.

=======



campbellkr said:


> Bob nice jig. I would like to build one. I have a question. What is the OD of the A325 washer and did you use two washers, one that attached to the RAS motor and one that attached to the router?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the idea of an overhead router on the radial arm saw. I just made one and it works great.
Below is a picture of a collar I have on the post of my radial arm saw. It limits the the downward travel of the saw. It comes in handy using the saw, for dados done in a few steps and other operations.
For routing with the ras, it works great, as you can raise the the router to check the work, then lower to the same height.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pirate

Your welcome ,, nice fix on the stop collar, I'm a cheap SOB and I use some hardwood and a hose clamp ,that I cut in the shape of a ring (split into two parts) on the band saw.. 
By the way how about a snapshot of yours  (PinRouter )



=======



Pirate said:


> Thanks for the idea of an overhead router on the radial arm saw. I just made one and it works great.
> Below is a picture of a collar I have on the post of my radial arm saw. It limits the the downward travel of the saw. It comes in handy using the saw, for dados done in a few steps and other operations.
> For routing with the ras, it works great, as you can raise the the router to check the work, then lower to the same height.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The use of a router raiser simplifies vertical movement.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Or use a fixed router in a drill press, with the drill table as a router table and the pin in the drill chuck. Coarse vertical movement with the drill table, fine movement with either the plunge router or the drill chuck, with a piece of round bar in the chuck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Would love to see a snapshot of that setup Please 


======



Mike Wingate said:


> Or use a fixed router in a drill press, with the drill table as a router table and the pin in the drill chuck. Coarse vertical movement with the drill table, fine movement with either the plunge router or the drill chuck, with a piece of round bar in the chuck.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It was just a thought, use what you have, but the router raiser is a good solution and accurate and easily adjustable, with a pin setup over the table. I have installed my router in a custom base and slung it on the rail of my Eumenia Radial arm saw to good effect. Especially metre lomg grooves/dados.


----------

